# Frage zu XGL

## zapata

weiss vielleicht jemand, was mit Xgl und Compiz los ist? ich habe mir übers WE xorg-7 installiert, aber eigentlich nur, um Xgl auszuprobieren.

Jetzt ist es aber nicht mehr im Portage-Tree. Weiss jemand wieso, weshalb, warum und wann es wieder aufgenommen wird oder ob es ne passende CVS-Anleitung gibt?

Gruß

Zapata

----------

## Phlogiston

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/XGL

Grüsse

----------

## zapata

genau nach dem howto wollte ich das auch machen. Es hat mich halt nur etwas gewundert, dass xgl nicht in /usr/portage/x11-base/xgl vorhanden war. Naja, vielleicht hängt das ja mit dem overlay zusammen. kenne mich da leider nicht gut genug aus.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *zapata wrote:*   

> genau nach dem howto wollte ich das auch machen. Es hat mich halt nur etwas gewundert, dass xgl nicht in /usr/portage/x11-base/xgl vorhanden war. Naja, vielleicht hängt das ja mit dem overlay zusammen. kenne mich da leider nicht gut genug aus.

 

Ja darum das Overly, die ebuilds befinden sich ja dann in diesem Overlay, das ist der Sinn der Sache   :Cool: 

----------

## zapata

jo das isses. Lese mir gerade das http://gentoo-wiki.com/Portage_Overlay durch.

Danke!

----------

## hoschi

Hat eigentlich schon jemand AIGLX getestet, klingt insgesamt besser. Zwar sind sogar teile des Source-Codes identisch, aber dafuer hat man das ganze dann in X11 drinnen und es laueft schonmal mit Metacity, und vor allem werden jetzt schon alle Karten mit Open-Source Treibern unterstuetzt.

Novell ist schon lustig, was will die Open-Source Community mit XGL wenn es nur mit Nvidia-Binary Treibern geht*? Dass man inzwischen weder bei Gnome noch bei KDE Freunde gewonnen hat sei mal dahingestellt. Ich habe langsam das Gefuehl, Novell versteht Open-Source weitaus weniger als Sun oder IBM.

*Ausnahme: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Mobility Radeon 9200SE M9+] (with xorg-drivers, tested on iBook PPC)

----------

## zapata

Habe gerade nen netten Artikel zum Thema gefunden http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2006/9324.html

gibt es da schon was für gentoo?

----------

## Phlogiston

 *zapata wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gibt es da schon was für gentoo?

 

Hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-435991.html

und hier: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/AiglxFromCVS

Viel Glück

----------

## zapata

ich bin jetzt dabei xgl zu installieren. Dazu wurde soweit alles über svn in /usr/local/portage-xgl runtergeladen und der Eintrag in make.conf geschrieben

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-xgl"
```

/etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
x11-base/xgl ~x86

```

Wenn ich jetzt aber xgl emergen will, wird es nicht gefunden

```
[root@zapatta] /usr/local (9,9G free) # emerge -avt xgl         -=So 26.02.2006 21:21:05=-

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "xgl".

[root@zapatta] /usr/local (9,9G free) #      
```

kann da jemand weiterhelfen?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-xgl"
```

Sollte wohl eher

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/local"
```

heißen...

Und in /usr/local/overlays/local kommt dann das Unterverzeichnis "x11-base" (also die Kategorie) in das dann das Unterverzeichnis xgl (also das "Paket") mit den eigentlichen Daten kommt...

So sollte es gehen...

----------

## zapata

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-xgl"
> ```
> ...

 

vielen Dank schonmal für deine Hilfe ...

aber wieso denn /usr/local/overlays/local ? PORTDIR_OVERLAY ist doch standardmässig auf /usr/local/portage gesetzt und in dem HowTo http://gentoo-wiki.com/XGL ist es auch nicht so beschrieben

----------

## SinoTech

 *zapata wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> aber wieso denn /usr/local/overlays/local ? PORTDIR_OVERLAY ist doch standardmässig auf /usr/local/portage gesetzt und in dem HowTo http://gentoo-wiki.com/XGL ist es auch nicht so beschrieben

 

Mir war nicht mal bekannt das PORTDIR_OVERLAY überheupt einen Default hat  :Wink: . Wie auch immer, wo das Verzeichniss liegt ist Sch***egal, es muss lediglich die Variable in der "make.conf" auf den richtigen Wert gesetzt sein.

BTW ich habe das Tutorial auch gerade heute mittag durch gemacht (Von diesem Thread inspiriert  :Wink:  ), und hatte keine Probleme. Du musst also irgendwo, irgendwas übersehen haben. Gehe das HOWTO in Ruhe und ordentlich durch, dann bekommst das schon hin.

XGL kommt auf jeden Fall ziemlich kewl ... läuft auch einigermassen stabil  :Smile: .

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Post mal die Ausgabe von "ls -l /usr/local/portage-xgl".

BTW, welches Overlay hast du genommen? Dieses hier " http://svn.hboeck.de/xgl-overlay " oder dieses hier " http://www.tripthelight.net/xgloverlay "? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe solltest du das zweitere nehmen.

----------

## zapata

fragt nicht wieso, aber ich hatt ganz unten in meiner make.conf noch nen eintrag: PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage", hat sich dann wieder überschrieben ....

etwas panne  :Rolling Eyes:  , aber was solls. weiter gehts  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *zapata wrote:*   

> fragt nicht wieso, aber ich hatt ganz unten in meiner make.conf noch nen eintrag: PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage", hat sich dann wieder überschrieben ....
> 
> etwas panne  , aber was solls. weiter gehts 

 

Tja, shit happens  :Wink: . Du kannst übrigens auch mehrere Overlays haben. Diese werden einfach durch ein Leerzeichen voneinander getrennt. Sowas kann ziemlich nützlich sein.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Phlogiston

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> XGL kommt auf jeden Fall ziemlich kewl ... läuft auch einigermassen stabil .
> 
> 

 

In was für einer Umgebung läuft das bei dir? Hast du ne nvidia Graka?

Grüsse

----------

## SinoTech

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   
> 
> XGL kommt auf jeden Fall ziemlich kewl ... läuft auch einigermassen stabil .
> 
>  
> ...

 

Jep, habe eine GeForce 6200 und benutze XFCE4.

Hatte bisher nur drei Probleme

1. Office XP ist mir unter cedega abgeschmiert  :Sad:  (Evtl. war das aber auch nur Zufall)

2. Wenn ich XFCE4 beenden will bleibt ein blauer Bildschirm .. muss ich dann in der Konsole von Hand killen

3. Unter "kaffeine" funktioniert die Zoom-Funktion nicht mehr (Beim rein oder raus-zoomen wrd das Bild unkenntlich  :Sad:  )

Aber ansonsten hatte ich noch keine Probleme  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## manuels

Habt ihr ne ahnung, warum suse xgl in ihre neue version aufnimmt, obwohl xgl im alpha-status ist?  :Shocked: 

ok, ist in der 10.1beta, aber trotzdem...

----------

## misterjack

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Habt ihr ne ahnung, warum suse xgl in ihre neue version aufnimmt, obwohl xgl im alpha-status ist? 
> 
> ok, ist in der 10.1beta, aber trotzdem...

 

nein ich habe keine ahnung, weil ich gentoo benutze, dies ein gentoo-forum ist und kein suse-forum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## manuels

wollt nur ein bisschen konversation betreiben...  :Wink: 

----------

## Cenrim

manuels:

weilse dir ne komplette installation vorgeben, auf die sie es anpassen können.

die wissen genau, welche glibc-, welche xorg-, welche kernel-version benutzt wird und sorgen dafür, dass zumindest diese kombination schonma geht.

bei denen is nur die hardware der user heterogen, die software is ziemlich homogen und macht damit weniger probs bei der fehler suche.

wir dagegen benutzen alle andere CFLAGS, USEFLAGS, glibc, kernel und Xorg versionen... und das auch noch auf unterschiedlicher hardware -  but: gentoo is about choice! sonst wärs ja auch langweilig! ^^

----------

## Vortex375

Ich hätte auch mal eine Frage zu XGL. Hab die zwar auch schon im XGL-Thread unter "unsupported software" gepostet, aber es scheint keinen zu interessieren.

Ich kann leider unter XGL meine Maus Geschwindigkeit nicht verstellen (sie ist standardmäßig viel zu hoch). Unter normalem X geht das ja mit "xset m". xset funktioniert aber nicht unter XGL.

"Xgl -help" liefert ein paar scheinbar nützliche Parameter:

```

-a #                   mouse acceleration (pixels)

-t #                   mouse threshold (pixels)

```

Ich starte Xgl mit

```

Xgl :$1 -a 1 -t 0 -ac -accel xv -accel glx:pbuffer &

```

Das sollte den mousespeed eigentlich auf das gleiche setzen wie "xset m 1 0", aber die Optionen sind anscheinend vollkommen wirkungslos.

Hier mal mein ganzes startxgl script:

```

#!/bin/bash

echo ">Starting XGL at Display: $1"

echo "========= XGL ============"

Xgl :$1 -a 1 -t 0 -ac -accel xv -accel glx:pbuffer &

sleep 3

echo "======= COMPIZ ==========="

DISPLAY=:$1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade switcher minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place opacity &

 sleep 3

echo "====== DECORATIONS ======="

DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-window-decorator &

# sleep 3

echo "======= GNOME ============"

#DISPLAY=:$1 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon &

#DISPLAY=:$1 nautilus -n --sync &

#DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-panel &

#DISPLAY=:$1 xterm

DISPLAY=:$1 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout de -variant basic &

#DISPLAY=:$1 xset m 9/10 0

DISPLAY=:$1 startkde

echo "======= LOGOUT ============"

killall Xgl

# Adding the line above,if you can't logout Gnome correctly.

```

So wie es aussieht ist das wohl wirklich ein Bug. Ist ja auch noch alpha version.

Aber falls jemand was auffällt an dem Script oder falls die Optionen tatsächlich funktioniern sollten bei irgendwem bitte hier melden!  :Smile: 

----------

